# Buzzy's back paw is bald!?



## lolabellblue (Sep 25, 2007)

Seems like overnight I noticed Buzzy's back paw is almost completely bald. I have only occasionally caught him licking on it. I just thought he was grooming himself, but now I am concerned because there is now almost no hair there. 

The only thing I have done differently is change his food within the past two weeks. I was feeding them EVO, but started to worry about the high protein content for Buzzy so we are now trying Fromm's Duck and Sweet Potato. Holly has severe allergies to the point of having to have allergy shots that make her drink a ton and have to go to the bathroom ALL the time. So I am constantly looking for food that doesn't bother Holly's allergies and now I may be causing some in Buzzy!  

I am attaching a pic that will show his paw somewhat, it was hard to hold him still and take a picture at the same time!

Have you seen this in any of your Hav's?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Pulling hair out seems to usually be caused by an itch of some sort. Is it possible that he had a bite, sting or something else that caused that one particular area to itch?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't have a direct answer but just wanted to share my situation with Lizzie.

Lizzie tends to chew on her left leg and paw only. It is not entirely bald but the fur has thinned out. My vet as well as her breeder's vet ruled out insect bite or injury and have recommended that we limit her exposure to variety of treats or foods to rule out allergy issues. I feed her only Natural Balance Potato and Duck. The treats I use are also NB Potato and Duck. Though the chewing is not entirely gone away it is less. I also notice that she tends to chew on it when she is anxious or bored. 

I had looked up Fromm foods since there are so many great inputs from forum members. Unfortunately, their regular products have grains and my furkids are allergic to grains. Fromm's grain free formula in addition to duck has chicken and salmon too. And since my vet doesn't want me to expose them to multiple proteins, this NB Potato and Duck is working well. 

I hope you find the cause of Buzzy's bald paw soon and Buzzy feels better soon.


----------



## lolabellblue (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you for your response. It is possible that it is a bite. I just don't know.

I think I will take him off the Fromm's in case it is an allergy to the grain. I will look into the Natural Balance Duck and Potato, just in case it is an allergic reaction. The bored or anxious thing crossed my mind too. Since he is with me most of the time when I am home I only occasionally see him licking his paw. He may be doing it when I am gone. 

I'm just trying to figure out if I should take him to the vet or just change his food and see if things get better. Seems like, outside of regular checkups, every time I show up with a dog or cat to the vet I have overreacted. I recently had my cat to the emergency weekend vet because he was hiding and felt like he had a fever. Ended up being a kitty cold/virus type thing. I was short $200 and the cat was better in 24 hours. 
Thanks for your help, I will keep an eye on it....at least until the weekend is over!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Is he crated at night?? Do you think that he does it then?? (my neighbors dog did)


----------



## lolabellblue (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Sally..Yes he is crated at night, right next to my bed. He definately could be doing it then. I haven't caught him because he is usually crashed, but he may wake up in the night and do it. It's not pretty, I hope I can figure out what's going on with him.


----------

